

Nomadler – Community of nomads - artiparty
http://nomadler.com

======
brianshaler
I tend to hover over links on aggregator sites like this, and find the
nomadler.com/out?url=http[...] kind of annoying. I'd suggest making the href
the actual URL. If you want to route people through /out, I think you can just
hijack the click event.

~~~
artiparty
You're right, I'm using the default Telescope functionality/behaviour right
now, but it's something I'd definitely implement in future, thanks!

------
lwhalen
Please add an RSS feed. Doesn't have to be anything fancy, I'll take a
'firehose' feed if that's all that's available.

~~~
artiparty
I'll try to create one. Your can follow a curated Twitter-account of Nomadler
in a meanwhile - [https://twitter.com/nomadler](https://twitter.com/nomadler)

~~~
Toast_
there already is one at
[http://nomadler.com/feed.xml](http://nomadler.com/feed.xml)

you should look at your telescope packages. also, what kind of box are you
hosting it on? hows the performance?

~~~
artiparty
Oh, thanks! I'm hosting it on DigitalOcean. Honestly I'm designer and I worked
all this Meteor / Telescope stuff together by myself and not sure how should I
respond to the performance question :D How can I measure it so it'll be
helpful for you?

~~~
Toast_
well, i'm kind of in the same boat... what size node is it on, and how many
users can it support? also, you may want to check out the "meteor hacks
cluster" package. it allows meteor to take advantage of multiple cores.

------
frankiejr
Please add a proper font stack. The design doesn't break down nicely on
systems without Helvetica Neue installed.

Other than that, good start!

~~~
artiparty
Do you mind to take a screenshot please? I'll appreciate it very much!

~~~
frankiejr
[http://i.imgur.com/ONHTVZU.png](http://i.imgur.com/ONHTVZU.png)

~~~
artiparty
thank you very much, going to make a deploy once HN traffic will calm down! :)

------
DaKK
Looks like a lot of inspiration borrowed from producthunt? Granted you could
probably say that about any site with the ability to contribute a link and
upvote content.

~~~
artiparty
Yes, I'm an active user of Designer News and Product Hunt, so I've got a lot
of inspiration from them (mostly Designer News).

Nomadler build using Telescope and their tagline on the website is "Build and
customize your very own Hacker News, Reddit, or Product Hunt!" :)

------
hijiri
When will we get an HN for monads?

~~~
maximveksler
probably about the same time that haskell agrees to leave the academia and
discover the real world

~~~
codygman
So 2008[0] then?

0: [http://book.realworldhaskell.org/](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/)

------
cplease
The only thing that renders in Lynx is an RSS link. So I have no idea what
this is, but it's not accessible. Edit: Just viewed source and wish I could
unsee it. Meteor.js :/

~~~
chatmasta
It's 2015. Why are you browsing the web with Lynx, and why should anyone
design for the incredibly small population of people like you?

~~~
cplease
Because it's the standard terminal browser, and it works well for reading the
vast majority of web content that I care about in the terminal.

No one is saying to design for Lynx; while in the minority, much more than the
"incredibly small" Lynx community cares about websites degrading to better
than a blank screen when Javascript is either turned off or broken.

